# euer bester Dorsch Köder?



## melis (21. Oktober 2005)

Was ist euer bester Dorsch Köder? Nennt Natur und Kunstköder, und euren absoluten Favoriten.

Auch für Norwegen??


----------



## deger (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

mein klarer Favorit: Wattwurm 
am meisten und die größten auf den guten alten Watti gefangen


----------



## kiepenangler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

moin, 
meine lieblingsköder zum kudderangeln sind: orangene jigs mit schwarzen punkten und rot-schwarze spitzkopfpilker von blitzpilker.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Andrift: Solopilker (kieler Blitz orange/braun/silber/glitter 65 gr.) an der 3 m. Stucki Rute mit einem WG bis 60 gr.

Abdrift: japanroter GUFI in 9 cm mit orangen Schwanz mit einem Stand-Up Jigkopf von 60 gr. an meiner Byron Lord II Medium mit der schnellsten Spitze der Welt.

cu


----------



## melis (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Und für Norwegen???


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Moin Melis!

Vom Boot oder Kutter?


----------



## Nordangler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Hauptköder und am fängigsten sind bei mir handgebundene Fliegen. Knapp 80% der Dorsche habe ich dieses Jahr damit gefangen.

Sven


----------



## melis (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Melis!
> 
> Vom Boot oder Kutter?


Eben der beste, wenn du einen für Kutter hast und einen fürs Boot, dann kannst du beide nennen.


----------



## melis (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptköder und am fängigsten sind bei mir handgebundene Fliegen. Knapp 80% der Dorsche habe ich dieses Jahr damit gefangen.
> 
> Sven


wie groß sind den die Fliegen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Eben der beste, wenn du einen für Kutter hast und einen fürs Boot, dann kannst du beide nennen.




Kutter: Wenn ich meine Statistik anschaue habe ich am meisten mit den normalen Rot/Schwarz/Rot-Schwarz Jig an einer Jigmontage gefangen.

Boot: 9-15cm Guffis an 15-50gr Köpfen.


----------



## melis (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Was ist mit Pilkern?


----------



## bacalo (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Mein Lieblingsköder auf den BACALO ist ein schwimmender Jigkopf mit einem 9 cm langen japanroten Twister, dessen Schwänzchen ich mit einer Stanzzange (für Gürtel o. ä.) perforiere. Bin davon überzeugt!
Aber an Bord eines Kutters gilt GUCKST DU:
so wird man am schnellsten auf den/die Köder/Farbe aufmerksam. 
Vorausgesetzt, Du hast einen gewissen Vorrat dabei.

Zum Thema Wattwurm muss ich passen.#c 

Gruß aus Unnerfrangge


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Wenn Du mit einer Jigmontage fischt kannst Du die Pilker vernachlässigen... Hauptsache Drilling ab und schön schnell sinken muss er. Auch kannst Du das Gewicht ruhig etwas schwerer wählen.
Wenn Du dann noch den Drilling durch einen Jig am kopflosen Einzellhaken 10-20cm hinter den Pilker ersetzt wirst Du gut dastehen.

Nur wenn wirklich garnichts geht und die Drift zu stark für Gufis ist solltest du einen Pilker solo fischen. Mit etwas Gefühl und einer dünnen geflochtenen wirst Du aber nicht über 80-100gr gehen müssen. 
Ach ja Marke immer Kieler Blitz. Und achte darauf was die Dorsche aufs Deck kotzen daran sieht man oft die zu wählende Farbe. Hering=Blau/Grün, Krabben=Rot usw... Schwarz ist auch oft ein Allheilmittel :q


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

jigköpfe 55gr. mit leicht gekürzten kopytos (orange-schwarz is top)...ansonsten gelbe oder japanrote twister ebenfalls an 40 - 55 gr köpfen...

an pilkern sag ich mal blitz...40-80 gr...orangegold is (fast) immer ne bank...


----------



## thobi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

den und etwas gewicht.
mehr sach ick nich#6


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Meine Fliegen die ich verwende sind zwischen 2 und 5 cm groß. Halt das gängigste was man auch für das Meerforellenfischen nimmt.

Sven


----------



## thobi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

und die!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

den:


----------



## Laggo (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

@ThomasKubiak

Das war die Topantwort#6


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Den Gufi meinte ich auch, aber mein Stand-Up Kopf ist, glaube ich wenigstens, besser.


----------



## thobi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

@ThomasKubiak

gufis immer gut.
zieht ihr die immer so auf???
schneide gern vorn etwas weg,damit der kopf besser zum gummi passt.und der haken weiter hinten sitzt.wenn sie vorsichtig sind!

grüße thobi


----------



## Die Gummitanke (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

@thobi: Jepp, ziehe ich immer so auf.

"Wenn die Dorsche mal nur naschen, Köder einen kleinen Augenblick stehen lassen, zu 80% naglen Sie etwas später voll drauf ein".


----------



## thobi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

ah ja.
mal testen.
danke!


----------



## Stokker (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Mepps Spinner 13 - 14 g  schwarz oder silber.Mefowobbler rot/ schwarz.Damit scheppert es bei mir vom Boot aus...


----------



## Klippman (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Moin Melis, das Thema ist so alt wie die Angelei selber und ich möchte Dir folgende Theorie schildern, evtl. teilst Du sie mit mir. Ein Kunstköder muß nur zwei Dinge erfüllen, Du mußt daran glauben und er muß sichtbar sein. Letzteres bedeutet er muß einen Kontrast haben. Es gibt bei Rapala eine Farbe die heißt Red head, ist also rein weiß mit einem roten Kopf. Diese Farbe kenne ich schon seit meiner "Afrikazeit" aus den 70iger Jahren und sie verkauft sich immer noch gut. Der Erfolg liegt in dem starken Kontrast der weißen und roten Seite. Ich mache seit vielen Jahren meine Pilker selber und habe mit Glitterfolie und Airbrush gearbeitet,  um eine perfekte Farbgebung zu bekommen. Alle Arbeit war für die Katz, den heute mache ich mir meine "Redheadpilker" im Tauchverfahren viel billiger und schneller selber....und sie fangen absolut top. In 15 Meter tiefem Ostseewasser sieht sowieso alles gleich aus, aber der Kontrast wirkt. Eine weiter Theorie ist, dass ich immer einen roten Leuchtschlauch an den Drilling mache. Die meisten Raubtiere schlagen zu, wenn ihre Beutetiere fressen. Evtl. Aberglaube aber es wirkt.

Gruß Klippman


----------



## Stokker (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

Wird schon was dran sein.....


----------



## siegerlaender (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: euer bester Dorsch Köder?*

.....erwin pilker in gelb-rot.....solo


----------

